
'I’m going to keep pushing.' Anthony Fauci - Anon84
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/03/i-m-going-keep-pushing-anthony-fauci-tries-make-white-house-listen-facts-pandemic
======
BoiledCabbage
And guess who wasn't at the daily briefing yesterday?

This administration is so insecure.

------
lonelappde
I don't like this article. It's basically the interviewer trying to goad Fauci
into insulting Trump, when obviously Fauci is trying to be diplomatic and not
fan flames so he can do his job. Fauci can't impeach the President. Congress
already tried and failed.

